# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > The Rumour Mill >  who will give sharon away?

## Bad Wolf

as daddy dearest is under the vic and not even he can escape that.  who is going to give sharon away at her wedding?  

probably pauline or jim??

----------


## SarahWakefield

It Mite Be Ian Cos They Are Really Close Or Has It Gotta Be Someone Who Is Older Than Sharon?

----------


## Bryan

i was gonna say pauline or jim, it has to be surely...or maybe chrissie

mr bond

----------


## Bryan

do you think den would have given her away, if he were alive?

mr bond

----------


## willow

i think maybe ian, as they are old friends, i don't think it has to be someone older i have heard of some womens sons giving them away

----------


## Alisha

Pauline. She consideres her a second mum so its got to be her.

----------


## Katy

Pauline or Ian

----------


## tammyy2j

I would say Pauline, Ian or Dot.

Is Vicki returning for the wedding because if not maybe Chrissie will be a bridesmaid if this is going to be a big church affair.

----------


## Katy

i doubt it will be a big church affair because hasnt sharon been married before? I think it will be Dot pauline or Ian because thats who she considers family.

----------


## phils little sister

i think she might ask Chrisse to give her away!

----------


## Luna

I think it has to be ian. shes not really close to anyone else is she?

----------


## Sugarprincess

I think she'll break the mould and not be given away because she's done all the conventional wedding thing before x x x  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## di marco

> I think she'll break the mould and not be given away because she's done all the conventional wedding thing before x x x


welcome to the boards

----------


## Tamzi

Probably Pauline or Ian
xxx

----------


## Bryan

just thought, shoul,dnt this be in the spoilers section, as it is  not a rumour, we know the wedding is going ahead so...   :Big Grin:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

no i dont think den would even go to the wedding and i think it will be ian

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I think it will be Ian, but hope of that lovely Eastenders twist it'll be Chrisse, that would be great.

----------


## Johnny Allen

I'm going with Pauline or possibly Dot (mainly because she sees the good in Dennis and Sharon looks up to Dot as a mother figure)

----------


## melonb

i think it would be either pauline or ian!! but she might not want to be given away by anyone  :Searchme:

----------


## Abbie

it will eb intersting to actuallt see who gives her away

----------


## Jade

> just thought, shoul,dnt this be in the spoilers section, as it is not a rumour, we know the wedding is going ahead so...


Yep wedding is going ahead, but this is debating who may give Sharon away, and its not confirmed who yet  :Smile:   (please correct me if i'm wrong!!)

Cheers!!

----------


## Babe14

I think Ian.

----------


## Luna

She might go modern and not have anyone give her away!!

----------


## Babe14

> She might go modern and not have anyone give her away!!


That thought has crossed my mind too and I can actually see Sharon doing that.

----------


## Princess

If she decides that she wants someone to give her away it will probably be Ian, but it would be really great if she asked Chrissie!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

She should so choose Chrissie.

----------


## Bryan

> She should so choose Chrissie.


that would really work well...sharon so close to her then hours later she learns that she killed her dad!!!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

exactley, it would be great.

----------


## Kim

> do you think den would have given her away, if he were alive?
> 
> mr bond


I don't think that Den would have given Sharon away as he is strongly against Sharon and Dennis's relationship.

----------


## Kim

I think that Pauline will give Sharon away, as she is her best friend's mother and they have known each other for years.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> I think that Pauline will give Sharon away, as she is her best friend's mother and they have known each other for years.


Well they have to got keep Pauline's character doing some thing.

----------


## Kim

> Well they have to got keep Pauline's character doing some thing.


Giving Sharon away would be a better storyline for her than banging on about her fruit bowl or Chloe/Rebecca. lol.

----------


## Bryan

bring back michelle fowler to give her best mate away!

then the mark junior bombshell can be dropped to coincide with grants return

----------


## Kim

That would be good. There are several spanners thrown in the works on Shannis's big day. Does anyone think that the return of Grant/Grunt could be one of them?

----------


## Bryan

> That would be good. There are several spanners thrown in the works on Shannis's big day. Does anyone think that the return of Grant/Grunt could be one of them?


i doubt it i mean theres dens body, their wedding and sams arrest, anymore would be too much

but i think he will be back soon after

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> Well they have to got keep Pauline's character doing some thing.


I think Pauline will have a lot to do with organising the wedding!

----------


## lilnick

Pauline would be most logical as she has always been there for Sharon.

----------


## Bryan

imagine dot and pauline fighgting over it, harrasing sharon and dropping subtle hints and then sharon ends up choosing themn both!

----------


## Abbie

> imagine dot and pauline fighgting over it, harrasing sharon and dropping subtle hints and then sharon ends up choosing themn both!


that would me funny :Big Grin:

----------


## Abbie

> Pauline would be most logical as she has always been there for Sharon.


yer its going to be pauline

----------


## Kim

> i doubt it i mean theres dens body, their wedding and sams arrest, anymore would be too much
> 
> but i think he will be back soon after


What source says that Sam will be arrested on Shannis's big day?

----------


## chocolate

> yer its going to be pauline


yeah i think its pauline as well!!

----------


## Kim

> imagine dot and pauline fighgting over it, harrasing sharon and dropping subtle hints and then sharon ends up choosing themn both!


 lol. Sharon and Dennis would probably follow in the footsteps of Martin and Sonia if that happened.

----------


## EE-lover

I think it will be Pauline or Chrissie or Ian but wouldn't it be good if Michelle turned up and she could give her away. I know it's not gonna happen but imagine if it did!!!!!

----------


## Kim

My money is on Pauline. Maybe we should hold a poll.

----------


## JustJodi

> lol. Sharon and Dennis would probably follow in the footsteps of Martin and Sonia if that happened.


 Isnt that what Dennis wanted????,to just ELOPE , if he had asked me I would have been happy to be married in a registery office :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## squillyfer

I think sharon would be happy in a registry office as long as everyone was there. Thats what the wedding is about for her she doesnt care where it is to her its about making a statement and showing everyone that they are in love and by doing it in secret or by eloping it would feel to sharon like they were hiding again, running away and she wants people to know she isnt ashamed of what she has with dennis. Its different for her she grew up around those people, dennis didnt so he doesnt care what they think but part of sharon needs everyones approval.

----------


## Kim

> Isnt that what Dennis wanted????,to just ELOPE , if he had asked me I would have been happy to be married in a registery office


Yes, Dennis wanted to travel the world with Sharon. They were planning to go to Zante to begin with.

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

i think ian will give her away as they are very close but it might be the others

----------


## alkalinetrio

meeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Kim

Pauline will give Sharon away, she was seen in a wedding photo with her in the news of the world. The photo is posted on the forums somewhere.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I thought it would be Pauline, she the closest Sharon has to family.

----------


## crazygirl

i think it will be pauline too unless den comes back from the dead again!!

----------


## JustJodi

> i think it will be pauline too unless den comes back from the dead again!!


*Oh lawdy lets hope not or it will be a Michael Jacksons THRILLER.. *

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I was thinking the same, lol!!

----------


## Kim

Den can't possibly come back again, he has been under concerete for about six months.

----------


## JustJodi

*The only way he could come back.. is if he was not dead to begin with,, remember the cement was not POURED until the next morning.. did any one check his pulse ?? all they did was drag him off to the hole .. and covered him up,, then the next day the guy tells Chrissie the cement was poured..*

----------


## Kim

I think its very unlikely though. Sources have said that Den can't come back again.

----------


## Luna

> *The only way he could come back.. is if he was not dead to begin with,, remember the cement was not POURED until the next morning.. did any one check his pulse ?? all they did was drag him off to the hole .. and covered him up,, then the next day the guy tells Chrissie the cement was poured..*


he had two big holes in the back of his head....dont think there is anyway that there would be a pulse after that

----------


## JustJodi

*Lets leave STINKY DEN  decomposing in the hole !!!* 

*Hmmmmm wonder if they are gonna find STINKY DEN before the wedding ceremony or after/during the reception ???  Either way its gonna be a wedding to REMEMBER !!!*

----------


## Kim

Ive heard the wedding and the wedding reception but it seems as if Den is going to be found at the wedding reception.

----------


## Luna

I think he'll be found during the wedding just as Denis and Sharon are saying there vows thats when then dum dums will come on and the start of the next episode will be them return to the vic to see it swarmed with police

----------


## phils little sister

so do you think they wont actually get married then?

----------


## Luna

No they will get married....wait where are they getting married im gfetting confused here ......if they are getting married somewhere other than the vic then yes they will get married only when they return for their receiption will they find out whats happend

----------


## phils little sister

yeah thats what i was thinking cause if they do DEFO get married then it has to be at the Reception that they find it unless there getting married in the Vic?

----------


## Luna

They might get married at the vic but dont see chrissie or dennis going for it though

----------


## JustJodi

> They might get married at the vic but dont see chrissie or dennis going for it though


*Okkkkkk what a "wedding present" wrapped as Stinky Den !!!!!!*

----------


## Treacle

It's going to be Chrissie  :Smile:

----------


## lildevil

i hope it's chrissie.

----------


## Bad Wolf

i think it is chrissie- its in week 34 spoliers that sharon askers her to, and we have seen pics of the wedding, it all kicks off afterwards

----------


## JustJodi

> i think it is chrissie- its in week 34 spoliers that sharon askers her to, and we have seen pics of the wedding, it all kicks off afterwards


*Hmmm seems if Chrissie accepts she just wants to keep on sharon's good side when STINKY DEN is found,, I really thought Pauline would be the logical choice..*

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> i hope it's chrissie.


I think it definitely is, as I have read in recently.

----------


## squarelady

> I think it definitely is, as I have read in recently.


Just popped in to this topic to say the same. It's been confirmed  :Big Grin:

----------


## JustJodi

> I think it definitely is, as I have read in recently.


 
*Tanglis so you are saying that CHRISSIE is giving SHARON away not PAULINE ????  Guess people would see it as the logical choice seeing that Chrissie was Dens wife and her step mom ????*

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> *Tanglis so you are saying that CHRISSIE is giving SHARON away not PAULINE ???? Guess people would see it as the logical choice seeing that Chrissie was Dens wife and her step mom ????*


Yes, she is. I thought Pauline would have been the better choice.

----------

